# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Working at Petsmart

## COOCOpUcHoo

Hey guys, i was thinking that when I get my drivers license that i would work at petsmart. Is that a good idea? Would they let me fix any problems in the reptile department and amphibians?

----------


## maxQ

Great and very admirable  idea if that is where you want to work. I have a friend that is a trained Reptile Manager at my local PETCO, her hands are tied as too what she can do or cant do because to Corporate Direction, however she ensures that her animals are kept as best as can be under the circumstances. I actually found a sick frog in one of their tanks and notified her and she immediately jumped into action and took it to a Vet, she does a great job and CARES. You may be able to ensure that the animals are being taken care of if they are being neglected but other than that, I think youll see that your hands too will be tied as they keep strict corporate guide lines. Honestly, I hate saying this as my GF and I argue about this all the time, PETSMART, PETCO and even your local "Mom & Pop" stores, are there to make money, and as sadly as this sounds, money is their priority, not the pets.

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

Thank you very much.

----------


## maxQ

> Thank you very much.


 Your welcome but that of course is just my personal opinion.

----------


## billybatz9

I hate pet stores. They never call me back after I submit applications. I remember submitting in an application to a petstore (not saying which) and they said they never received it. So a few things might have happened...
1) Pet store worker I turned it into threw it away 
2) They chose the first person they brought it for an interview and through the rest away. 
3) They are really un-organized. 

Not to mention, my social security number is on there which pissed me off. Boy... did I go off on them for that. I don't even know why they ask for SS #'s in the first place. I understand once you get the job, they need it. But why for an application>??
..................................................  .....................................
I went in for an interview at another pet store (big pet store chain) and I told them I own over 10 pets, have great knowledge on every pet species, have my own pet blog, and have work experience..... They said they loved me and that they will call me in 3 days to let me know if I got the job to start my training and etc. Never heard back from them. I went back a week later and saw that they hired someone who had no knowledge on any animal whatsoever. Pissed me off! You better believe I quizzed that new worker on some things lol. 

I just dont understand some pet stores.

And Gary is right, they are there to make money. They don't care about anything else.

----------


## Ryan

Thats right, some pet stores really don't care. The big brand pet stores 
are definitely there just to make money. If you do get to work there you
 can get the proper care for its animals and probably get good experience
 on your resume. if you dont get hired, try at another pet store.

----------


## RoboticKittyMeow

i personally work at petsmart as a pet care associate. its a great job and they always at least listen to what i have to say and usually act upon it. I would not say the same for a petco though... we always welcome any tips/help on how to take care of our pets. we do have rule and regulations but that has never stopped them from looking into an idea and doing it in a way that makes you, the pet, and corporate happy. coming into the job with knowledge is important. they will teach you the necessary stuff but that's about it. I've looked hard core into many species that we sell and learned a lot more than what i was taught. care of our pets (at my store at least) is top priority because that is where we make most of our profit, an unfortunate reason but nothing can stop that (plus they are living creature) so if you can help keep them healthy and happy you are who we want. make sure to call back often (three days after it was submitted, and call them if they forget to call you back, they get very busy) the more actively you pursue a job the more they will know you want it. i don't know if this is helpful at all but if you have any questions let me know. i would love to help you get a job :Smile:

----------

COOCOpUcHoo

----------


## Eli

> i personally work at petsmart as a pet care associate. its a great job and they always at least listen to what i have to say and usually act upon it. I would not say the same for a petco though... we always welcome any tips/help on how to take care of our pets. we do have rule and regulations but that has never stopped them from looking into an idea and doing it in a way that makes you, the pet, and corporate happy. coming into the job with knowledge is important. they will teach you the necessary stuff but that's about it. I've looked hard core into many species that we sell and learned a lot more than what i was taught. care of our pets (at my store at least) is top priority because that is where we make most of our profit, an unfortunate reason but nothing can stop that (plus they are living creature) so if you can help keep them healthy and happy you are who we want. make sure to call back often (three days after it was submitted, and call them if they forget to call you back, they get very busy) the more actively you pursue a job the more they will know you want it. i don't know if this is helpful at all but if you have any questions let me know. i would love to help you get a job


I don't know if this is true, but I heard that both chains drug test you?  It isn't too much of a concern to me, but I just found it rather odd/unrelated and a waste of time/money (I think full-panel drug tests are like $40+)

----------


## RoboticKittyMeow

they've only done an initial drug test (pee in a cup) but i haven't been tested sense. i think its just regulation. it helps find "quality" employees that can be expected to stay for a while.

----------

